# Trying to Sell Minn Kota Trolling Motor 65lb thrust!



## riverrunner5891 (Mar 13, 2012)

I am wanting to sell my 65lb Minn Kota All Terrain Trolling motor. It has the variable 5 speed foot control, and is like new condition. I no longer have any use for it as I upgraded to a bit larger motor guide trolling motor. The one I am selling has very little hours on it, and the blades are in like new shape, as is the rest of the trolling motor. Does anyone have any idea what this would be worth, or what I should ask for it? Also, if any of you might be interested, let me know. Thanks for the help!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 13, 2012)

Probably around less than 400 bucks.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 13, 2012)

I just bought a used Motorguide Pro series, 24 volt with 71lb thrust, and it was checked out first by Tri-State Trolling Motor for $300. I thought that was fair.

Maybe this will give you a ballpark price range.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't think anyone will want it. I'll take it off your hands to save you the trouble of trying to sell it. I'll even pay for shipping! :lol:


----------



## amkarlix (Mar 14, 2012)

PM sent...


----------



## riverrunner5891 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys! Just so you know...I think my asking price is going to be $275. If anyone is interested, or if you know someone who is...let me know. I will update once it is sold so everyone knows. Thanks again!


----------



## vahunter (Mar 14, 2012)

I would imagine it will sell pretty fast


----------



## albright1695 (Mar 14, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## riverrunner5891 (Mar 15, 2012)

I have had a few nibbles on the trolling motor...just looking for a BITE. Anyone want it? $275 takes it!


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Mar 15, 2012)

How much would shipping be to Utah?


----------



## riverrunner5891 (Mar 17, 2012)

UBK:
I am not sure how much shipping would be to Utah....I supposed I can check with the local UPS shipping store and find out if you are interested?


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Mar 18, 2012)

I'd definitely be interested if shipping wasn't completely ridiculous. Let me know if you don't get any takers close to home. Thanks.


----------



## uss.minnow (Jul 7, 2012)

riverrunner5891 I am new to Tin Boats.net and saw your post from March, do you still have your Minn Kota 65# All Terrain ? I joined an all electric motor bass club and could use some extra power. Thanks


----------

